# Wer hat mein Auto?



## Ralle (7 Oktober 2010)

Also, heute Nacht wurde leider mein 2,5 Jahre alter A6 geklaut. Vor dem Haus, auf dem Stellplatz. Ich hoffe ganz sehr, die Schweine verrecken in der Kiste und stürzen in irgendeinen möglichst reißenden Fluß. 

Diese Welt wird doch immer beschissener! :evil:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2010)

ups, die Welt ist schlecht, deine Lauferei und den Ärger mit
den Versicherungen möchte ich nicht haben.


----------



## stift (7 Oktober 2010)

ich dacht immer in untermaßfeld is nix los - tote hose und so
hoffentlich kommen die net zu mir; arg weit ist es ja nix mehr


----------



## Approx (7 Oktober 2010)

Mein Beileid!
Zum Glück hab ich ne Garage und wohne aufn Dorf. (wobei das auch keine Garantie mehr ist)
Da hilft nur eine effektive Diebstahlsicherung: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a30zgE0tC4U

Approx


----------



## Ralle (7 Oktober 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Mein Beileid!
> Zum Glück hab ich ne Garage und wohne aufn Dorf. (wobei das auch keine Garantie mehr ist)
> Da hilft nur eine effektive Diebstahlsicherung: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a30zgE0tC4U
> 
> Approx



Ja, ich bin schon am Konstruieren, das nächste Auto wird mit Betäubungsgas geflutet, aber leider hilft das nicht gegen Aufladen. Ich werde eine Autobombe einbauen, hoffentlich vergesse ich dann nicht irgendwann, die auch abzuschalten.


----------



## Paule (7 Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mir Dein Alter so betrachte, könnte es doch auch möglich sein das Du einfach vergessen hast wo Du die Karre abgestellt hast.


----------



## thomass5 (7 Oktober 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Mein Beileid!
> Zum Glück hab ich ne Garage und wohne aufn Dorf. (wobei das auch keine Garantie mehr ist)
> Da hilft nur eine effektive Diebstahlsicherung: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a30zgE0tC4U
> 
> Approx



Dann schaff Dir ganz schnell eine an: http://www.tv-zwickau.de/2010/09/06/q7-aus-garage-gestohlen/


----------



## Question_mark (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Also, heute Nacht wurde leider mein 2,5 Jahre alter A6 geklaut.



Naja, schon über zwei Jahre alt, da wird es Zeit für etwas neues ..

Aber Spass beiseite, seit der letzten Nacht dürfte der schon einige Staatsgrenzen in östlicher Richtung mit neuer Fahrgestellnummer passiert haben.
Hoffe nur, das Du eine Vollkaskoversicherung hast, hol Dir einfach ein paar neue Prospekte vom Dealer deines Vertrauens und suche Dir schon mal ganz genüßlich was neues aus.

Oder buche einen Urlaub in Lettland, vielleicht wirst Du da irgendwann von Deinem eigenen Auto überfahren.

Shit happens, reg Dich nicht darüber auf (Und auch nicht über meinen Kommentar).

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Oktober 2010)

Paule,



Paule schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Dein Alter so betrachte, könnte es doch auch möglich sein das Du einfach vergessen hast wo Du die Karre abgestellt hast.



darüber macht man keine Witze. Solche Dinge passieren tatsächlich  .


@Ralle, 

mein Mitgefühl! Willst kaufe mein alte Primera GT  ?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## SPSKILLER (7 Oktober 2010)

In anderen Ländern würde man den Schweinen die Hände abhacken...

Nach 2 1/2 Jahren kriegst du vielleicht noch 30-40% des Neuwertes von der Versicherung...

Was ne Scheisse. Der Ehrliche ist immer der Dumme.


----------



## vierlagig (7 Oktober 2010)

prakverbot und abgeschleppt?


----------



## Question_mark (7 Oktober 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				SPSKILLER schrieb:
			
		

> In anderen Ländern würde man den Schweinen die Hände abhacken...



Genau deshalb haben die Schweine diese anderen Länder längst verlassen. Aber nächstes Jahr bekommt die EU ja noch ein paar neue Mitglieder zur Bereicherung unserer Kultur 

Die sind zuerst mit Fahrrädern zufrieden, nach erfolgter Integration muss es eben ein AUDI A6 sein, das kennen wir doch alles schon.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (7 Oktober 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern würde man den Schweinen die Hände abhacken...
> 
> Nach 2 1/2 Jahren kriegst du vielleicht noch 30-40% des Neuwertes von der Versicherung...
> 
> Was ne Scheisse. Der Ehrliche ist immer der Dumme.



Yep, genau so!

@qm
Ja, Vollkasko schon, aber Teilkasko reicht. Bis allerdings die Versicherung zahlt, also den Wagen als gestohlen "übernimmt", gehen mind. 4 Wochen ins Land, den Mietwagen darf der Beklaute berappen, das deckt keine Versicherung ab. Ansonsten, draufzahlen darf man immer, will man etwas ähnliches wieder erwerben. 

Aufregen tu ich mich grad nicht mehr, aber glaub mir, ich werd nicht grad ausländerfreundlicher, obwohl ja nicht wirklich bewiesen ist und wohl eher auch nie bewiesen wird, wo die Kiste nun hingekommen ist.


----------



## SPSKILLER (7 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol. Da freu ich mich auch schon drauf...


----------



## Ralle (7 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> prakverbot und abgeschleppt?



Glaub mir, mein erster Gedanke war, "Hab ich die Kiste wo anders abgestellt?"
Besoffen war ich aber auch nicht ...


----------



## vierlagig (7 Oktober 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> den Mietwagen



mietWAS??? haste dein moped abgestoßen? ist doch grad noch wetter...


----------



## Question_mark (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Besoffen war ich aber auch nicht ...



Das meinst Du, aber das glaubst Du ja jeden Morgen, das ist eben die Erinnerungslücke 

Aber wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung..
Also nochmal mein Bedauern zu dem Vorfall, aber mach doch einfach mal Urlaub in Lettland, vielleicht ergibt sich da ja etwas 

Gruß

Question_mark   

PS : Mir fällt da gerade auf, das meine Versicherung bis zu einem gewissen Zeitraum nach Erstzulassung den Neupreis nach Unfall oder Diebstahl erstattet, aber ein 2,5 Jahre altes Auto fällt da natürlich raus..


----------



## Ralle (7 Oktober 2010)

Ach, da fällt mit noch was ein.

Als ich das Auto bekam, lag eine russische Bedienungsanleitung bei. Na, das nenn ich doch wirklich vorausschauend von der AUDI AG, oder?


----------



## MW (7 Oktober 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also, heute Nacht wurde leider mein 2,5 Jahre alter A6 geklaut. Vor dem Haus, auf dem Stellplatz. Ich hoffe ganz sehr, die Schweine verrecken in der Kiste und stürzen in irgendeinen möglichst reißenden Fluß.




Da gibts nur eine Lösung, fahr schnell rüber nach Polen und bestell dir einen A6 der genauso aussieht wie deiner, wenn du glück hast bekommst du deinen wieder. (Kein Witz das klappt wirklich)


----------



## vierlagig (7 Oktober 2010)

MW schrieb:


> Da gibts nur eine Lösung, fahr schnell rüber nach Polen und bestell dir einen A6 der genauso aussieht wie deiner, wenn du glück hast bekommst du deinen wieder. (Kein Witz das klappt wirklich)



und die versicherung zahlt den transfer?


----------



## MW (7 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und die versicherung zahlt den transfer?



nix zahlen, Fahrzeugübergabe in Deutschland und du musst nur die Rennleitung dabeihaben, die kümmern sich freundlicherweise gleich um den Händler.


----------



## Question_mark (7 Oktober 2010)

*Also Audi hat da richtig mitgedacht ..*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich das Auto bekam, lag eine russische Bedienungsanleitung bei.



Das nenne ich doch mal wirklich international und kosmopolitisch im Sinne der rot/grünen Plünderungsaktion am deutschen Volk ...
Auto gebaut in Ungarn, verkauft und bezahlt in Deutschland, geklaut in Deutschland und "exportiert" in den Ostblock. Da denAutomobilherstellen der voraussichtliche "vitae" Ihrer Produkte auch nicht ganz unbekannt ist, sorgt man eben vor, damit der "Endkunde"  *ROFL* auch noch zufrieden mit dem Produkt ist ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Oktober 2010)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere hattest du doch vorher einen opel mit gas, pflanzenöl oder holzvergaser.
hättest du mal den behalten, den hätte bestimmt keiner geklaut


----------



## hausenm (8 Oktober 2010)

Mein Beleid,
hatte ein ähnliches "Erlebnis" in einer deutschen Stadt (Kennzeichen KS).
Meine Karre wurde aufgebrochen und ausgeräumt, 200 m von den staatlichen Parkwächtern entfernt. Der Papierkram war erstaunlich und zur Krönung gabs noch ein Ticket, wegen abgelaufenen TÜV (war in Saudi und da gibt es ja bekanntlich diesen Verein nicht). 
Habe dann eine Weisheit, von meinem Kunden zu hören bekommen:"
Ein Satz mit drei Fehler: Ehrlicher Pol. mit ei´genem Auto sucht Arbeit".
Also nicht ärgern und das ganze mit ordentlich Weißbier runterspülen- alles andere hat keinen Sinn.
Ach ja 3 Monate später bekam ich Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft- Verfahren eingestellt. 
Schöne neue Welt.
Ein Leidensbruder


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Oktober 2010)

hausenm schrieb:


> Ach ja 3 Monate später bekam ich Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft- Verfahren eingestellt.


Also, jetzt muss ich auch mal: mir haben se mal den Wagen aufgemacht, hmm, dürften so 150km von Polen weg gewesen sein. Hab ich, glaub ich, in diesem Forum schonmal geschrieben? Falls da Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft kam: die hat mein Chef bekommen (und mir nichts davon gesagt). Bei mir blieb das Gefühl übrig: die wollten nur ausschliessen, dass ich nicht etwa die Versicherung betrüge. also, ich selbst den Wagen ausgeräumt hab. Das war doch scheissegal, ob die von mir die IMEI des abhandengekommenen Handys bekommen haben. Wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzige von tausend, der die IMEI seines Handys für den Fall eines Verlustes überhaupt erstmal notiert hat (damals war es nicht Standard, dass der Provider das dokumentierte). Tja, das interessierte niemanden mehr, ob das Gerät nun irgendwo wieder aktiv wurde ...


----------



## SPSKILLER (8 Oktober 2010)

... das nützt jetzt dem Ralle nix, aber mir wurde mal auf nem Firmenparkplatz (von da bin ich mit Leihwagen 2 Tage weggefahren) die Karre aufgemacht. 
Stereoanlage weg. Komplett mit Rücksitzbank und vorderen Türverkleidungen.

War gut montiert 

Als ich abends wiederkam und den Schaden entdeckte habe ich mit meinem Bruder gesprochen und gesagt, dass das einzige was mich vom Totalschaden rettet das 28er MOMO Lenkrad ist.

Die hatten keine 24er Nuss dabei...

Montags drauf will ich in die Firma und habe kein Lenkrad mehr.

Die Bullen kannten mich schon mit Vornamen :s1:

Aber offiziell gibt es keine "grenzübergreifende Kriminalität". Haha.


----------

